# Neues Fenster aus iframe öffnen mit Klick auf Button



## allalias (29. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

habe einen iframe in meine Seite eigesetzt. Es handelt sich um einen Player und bei Klick auf einen Button öffnet sich das Fenster, das den Songtext anzeigt. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber es soll sich ein neues Fenster öffen, damit man beim Musikhören auch dazu den Text lesen kann.

In dem html Dokument, das ich als iframe eingesetzt habe steht folgendes Skriptteil für den Aktivierungsbutton:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
			function onButtonClick(url)
			{
				window.location.href = url; 
			}
		</script>
```


In der Playliste, da wo die URL reinkommen soll ist folgender Code:


```
<jsbutton>onButtonClick('http://meine.Seite…..usw.html')</jsbutton>
```


Weiß leider nicht ob es noch mit was anderem zusammen hängt. Das ganze System des Players ist ziemlich verschachtelt und ich habe keine Ahnung von dieser Materie und wenn ich die Javaskriptdateien öffen, sind das für mich sowieso alles böhmische Dörfer. 

Wenn es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt in die beiden Skripte noch mit Befehlen zu erweitern, damit sich ein neues Fenster öffnet, wäre mir sehr geholfen.


Danke!
LG allalias


----------



## MQue (29. Dez 2010)

Da wirst du wahrscheinlich hier keine Antwort bekommen, das ist ein Java und kein JS- Forum.
Probiers hier SELFHTML


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Dez 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## allalias (29. Dez 2010)

HI,

Danke für die Info.

Bin so ein Laie, dass ich nicht mal den Unterschied weiß.
Sehr peinlich.
Wo soll ich dann fragen?

LG
allalias


----------



## Runtime (29. Dez 2010)

Du kannst schon auch hier fragen, du musst nur die richtige Kategorie wählen.  Ein neues Fenster öffnet man mit window.open(, [width], [height]), deshalb würde....open(url, 600, 400);
            }
[/CODE]


----------



## allalias (29. Dez 2010)

Hallo RUNTIME,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Funktioniert prächtig, muß nur noch die Fenstergröße ändern.
Habe wirklich nicht mit so einer schnellen Antwort gerechnet. Habe tagelang recherchiert und nichts gefunden. Ein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk!

LG
allalias


----------



## allalias (29. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

Kommando zurück!
Funktioniert zwar, aber in die Website als iframe eingebaut öffnet sich das Fenster wieder nur im iframe selbst. Sieht natürlich auch blöd aus, wenn sich die halbe Webseite mit Navigation sozusagen in sich selbst öffnet.
Aber ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter!

Trotzdem nochmals danke! 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine Lösung!

LG
allalias


----------

